# Anyone had any luck with online dating sites?



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

I am recently divorced, and looking to make some female friends. Just really looking for a friend to hang out with and do stuff (dinner, movie, etc).

Anyone have any success stories with the online dating sites like yahoo, match, and eharmony.

Jason


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive found 2 of my mates on SAS including my current bf.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I tried match.com (no luck) and yahoo. I did get a date out of yahoo, but it quickly became apparent the two of us weren't a good match. 

One thing you should be aware of is that the male:female ratio for dating sites is out of whack. Last time I checked, the ratio on yahoo for my area was at least 4 males for every one female. Those are pretty steep odds, given how much yahoo requires for a subscription.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Just a thought -- Dating before you are really ready to date following a breakup can be disastrous. A heart truly needs time to heal....just a thought


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Penny. I completely agree. I still have to much baggage right now.

I am not really looking for a relationship, just a friendship. Someone to talk to.

Jason


----------



## meri (Nov 30, 2007)

I just joined eHarmony, even though the thought of going on a date terrifies me. I realized recently that I have to take more chances if I want to make positive changes in my life. And I am tired of being lonely. Where is he?


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

One of SO's best buddy met his wife through an online dating site.

These two are the last people I'd ever thought would *need* to go online to find someone...it worked out fantastically for them!


----------



## Buckbeak (Oct 25, 2007)

I have generally had terrible luck with online dating. One guy ended up getting married while we were dating and I didn't know it until we'd dated for about 6 months! There are some really dishonest people out there.

But, I work with a woman who met a terrific guy and they just got married. They met thru eHarmony. They are a really great match.

I met my ex-husband thru a dating ad in a local paper (you know, in the pre-historic days) and it was a big mistake too... but, I rushed into something I shouldn't have, so it was no fault of the process I don't suppose.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I've done OKcupid and it was a success, but only one guy out of a slew made me take a second glance. I've used match.com in the past and quickly found out it's a place where psychos dwell. 

I'm healing too, no way in hell am i ready for another relationship, i wasn't ready for the first one. I need to be happier about myself before i attempt that again.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I could never register on one of those because once I get to "Write about yourself" and "What would you like your partner to be" sections I have no idea what to put in there. Whatever I write after revision it looks really lame, so I erase it and cancel the registration. So I've never really had any experience with online dating. I only have MySpace profile but that website isn't really for dating.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I have difficulty describing myself, too.

Online dating with dating sites has been a total flop and people liking me over the internet tends to go bad. People always tell me it works well, but I never even get contacted, and the one time I built up the courage to contact someone I never heard back. Hopeless, I say.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

As superficial as I find online dating to be, I think it serves as good place to start and test the waters before taking a plunge, especially if you feel uneasy approaching someone in person. I've met several individuals, some ended up meeting in person, I dont have any horror stories to share but for the vast majority they were just as socially ackward and timid as I was, though not all. Some are simply bored with regular day to day encounters and wanted to try something new. Others like me were simply trying to meet like minded individuals for the sake of platonic relationship of a sort, which is where I stand at this point and its hard to get it across to men. The downside is that most people rely entirely on looks and will often disregard your profile if you lack the picture, no matter how intriguing you may be. Be generally weary of people and if you plan on meeting, make sure its a well lit, populated place. First impressions are often last, but not always, you can catch someones attention even when you think you've been a total failure in their eyes. 
Out of maybe 15 people that I met, I'm still good friends with 2 and we talk on regular basis and hang out time to time. I'm not planning on dating either one of these guys, but I have an immense respect for them and consider them to be of great influence in my life. 
Each person you meet is unique and if youre keen, you will always take something from your encounters that will hopefully make you see things in a different light.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Equisgurl said:


> I think it serves as good place to start and test the waters before taking a plunge.


I doubt it. You'll certainly gain online dating skills through these website, but real life dating skills could only be achieved by practicing them in real life.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Stanley said:


> I doubt it. You'll certainly gain online dating skills through these website, but real life dating skills could only be achieved by practicing them in real life.


That can be done with online dating though :stu 
I mean isn't that the point? Chat with someone online. Meet. Date.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

mismac said:


> One of SO's best buddy met his wife through an online dating site.
> 
> These two are the last people I'd ever thought would *need* to go online to find someone...it worked out fantastically for them!


Exactly.

Meeting someone online is just another way of meeting someone if you ask me. The stigma that is attached to that is waning compared to what it was about 10 years ago.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not at all. My personal belief is that those sites just don't work. Or at least, the odds are stacked too much in one direction.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

myspace works pretty well


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

> That can be done with online dating though
> I mean isn't that the point? Chat with someone online. Meet. Date.


my point exactly. 
It makes dating so much simpler because I personally would never approach a guy in real life. Though right now where I stand, I dont want to meet anyone from internet anymore, I find talking online too time consuming and often the other party has unrealistic expectations of the situation, so I decided to just stop it altogether and let life take its course, if I dont meet anyone I find interesting and vice versa so be it. Being single is not a curse, I think its silly to expect another person to become your "other half" or complete you in some way. I simply dont believe it to be true.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I met my boyfriend here on SAS


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I never used such sites back when I had a desire toward the idea of "dating" because I didn't think they would be very effective.

I wouldn't mind using some sort of networking site to meet someone as a friend (sort of like Equisgurl's intentions I think), but I don't know if those sites really cater to these sort of non-sexual, non-romantic interests. They are probably slanted toward people seeking "relationships" (implying romantic relationships).


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

nubly said:


> myspace works pretty well


Works well for everything except online dating.


----------



## Buckbeak (Oct 25, 2007)

Stanley said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > myspace works pretty well
> ...


I actually met a really nice guy and dated him for 8 months from Myspace. It was a good relationship until the very end when things fell apart... I wanted something more serious and he wasn't ready for that and decided to run. :stu


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

If there are any gals close to Alabama, I would love to get to know you better. Not really looking for a relationship right now, but I friendship. From there, I will let it lead where it is meant to.

Jason


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How do guys make dating sites work for them?

Is it all about sending out 1000 messages to 1000 people hoping that one or two might answer back, if any?

I honestly don't see how a woman couldn't get a date if she truly wanted one. Just join a dating site! Just be sure to pick the guy who is the most attractive and least creepy out of the ones in your inbox. There are always guys who will like you, no matter how short or tall, fat or thin, old or young, smart or stupid you are. And the Internet is the fastest way to get exposed to them.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I signed up .....I have no idea why I even bothered. The women on thier are all looking for Mr. Rich, Mr. Goodlooking, Mr. I'll do everything for you just sit your fat *** down. What a waste of time, I've given up on any dating/relationship friends i'm on my own and always will be the sooner I get that through my head the better.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Met three on dating sites but we're more online friends. I don't think they have any attraction to me. Or at least they haven't mentioned it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

vicente said:


> How do guys make dating sites work for them?
> 
> Is it all about sending out 1000 messages to 1000 people hoping that one or two might answer back, if any?


Yes.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Buckbeak said:


> I actually met a really nice guy and dated him for 8 months from Myspace.


MySpace seems to have a purpose of keeping in touch with your old friends, rather than making new ones. 
As for dating purposes... I've tried to meet girls on there once, but majority of them have their profiles set to private and any contact from a stranger is automatically considered as a cyber-stalking which results in you getting blocked by them.


----------



## trekster (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I've talked to a few girls via online dating, and I was able to get a number. So, theres a chance for anyone, it just takes a while.


----------



## GlowBug23 (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried E-harmony, not even seriously. I was just curious to see who my "matches" would be. 

... It told me my personality was too "unique" to be properly match with anybody and denied me making a profile at all. 

I truly didn't know if I should laugh or cry. I still don't.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

GlowBug23 said:


> I tried E-harmony, not even seriously. I was just curious to see who my "matches" would be.
> 
> ... It told me my personality was too "unique" to be properly match with anybody and denied me making a profile at all.
> 
> I truly didn't know if I should laugh or cry. I still don't.


I bet the same thing would happen to me.


----------



## AboutTheWeather (Dec 24, 2007)

I always join as a trial.. and then get scared and never return.
While on one hand I don't think I'm worthy of anyone/hatemyself/blah blah blah, on the other hand, I just don't think I should have to give up on the "offline" world just yet, given numerous factors.. mostly my age. It's just not fair..


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

So I browsed around some online dating sites and managed to find a few interesting profiles.
But, now what? How is this supposed to be easier than the real life, face2face thing? I actually think it's quite harder, because now i have to make the first move and send messages, but I really have no idea what to say.
Maybe in real life I'd manage to get some small talk going. Mind you, my anxiety might try to block me, but I kinda reached a certain 'desperate' point in my lonley life where I might not even care, but it has to be spontaneous and face 2 face, otherwise I still have time time to chicken out, which usually ends up happening.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

ardrum said:


> GlowBug23 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried E-harmony, not even seriously. I was just curious to see who my "matches" would be.
> ...


That's funny because the same thing happened to me.

I bet I wouldn't like any of the guys on eHarmony then if there has to be a certain personality type.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > GlowBug23 said:
> ...


WARNING: Your personality is far too advanced and sophisticated for our computers to categorize. Stay back, unusual one! oke

:lol


----------



## Silverwater (Dec 2, 2007)

I've tried it but I tend to hear from loads of men who are old enough to be my father. When I hear from someone my own age, it's a relief. I actually met up with one guy I met online and he looked very different from the photo on his profile. That said, I think there are some nice guys (and people in general) with potential online.


----------

